

Erlang Basics - rdtsc
https://abdullin.com/erlang/basics/

======
jonrx
In section 6.1, [_] is replaced with [ _]_ (with the second bracket being
italic).

Same thing in 6.2 with tail_len = tail _len_

Seems like the markdown parser partially went into the code blocks.

------
Daenks
Nice! I've been seeing a lot about Erlang lately and have wanted to give it a
go. This is perfect. Thanks for posting.

~~~
davidw
This is also a fantastic resource:
[http://learnyousomeerlang.com/](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/)

~~~
abdullin
Indeed. That's why I referenced it in the second paragraph :)

Also "Stuff Goes Bad: Erlang in Anger" looks quite good.

------
rdtsc
Also since then Erlang got maps (associative data structure).

Here is a postscript chapter from Learn You Some Erlang on them:

[http://learnyousomeerlang.com/maps](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/maps)

